# Languages to Study: Advice from the Field?



## kidaly (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi everybody! 

I've applied to culinary school - a brand new culinary institute (facilities still being built actually) at Robert Morris College and have just submitted all of my paperwork for admissions. The program I'm aiming for will be 15 months long starting in September of 2003. My aim is to get a kitchen position before summer begins as I know I have a LoT to learn. Anyhow, on to my question - I'd also like to start learning a new language. I did take 2 1/2 years of French in high school so I know un petit peu, but I don't speak it very well. Originally I was thinking about refreshing French in order to have a better understanding of the French terms and such, though I had also read that it's best to know how to speak Spanish as well. Any advice? One or the other or both? I'd really appreciate any help you can offer! Thank you in advance 

Cook on! - Kim


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi Kim,

Unless you plan on spending time in france I'd say that un petite francaise is tres bienne.

There are quite a few french terms but not so much as to perfect your language skills.

I am one who recomends spanish. At least for those planning on working in the states. There is a huge workforce of spanish or spanish like dialect speaking people here.

There are 1 or 2 books out there written specifically for kitchen spanish. I think if you do a search at amazon.com you'll find them. Or you could get loco and take a few classes.

Good luck,
Jon


----------



## kidaly (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the advice Jon!! 

Sounds like a good plan! I hadn't even thought about a book to learn just kitchen spanish  I'm trying to get used to english kitchen language as well, so every bit will help!

Of course, I'd love to go to France, though I think it will have to be decades from now!  

Thank you for helping a newbie!! I hope you have a great evening! - Kim


----------



## wannabake (Aug 8, 2002)

Spanish!!! A must.


----------

